# Rusty USB fix



## goproguy

I understand that this may not be the place to ask this, but I have a few USB cables that are rusting. What should I do about it? I read that I could put silicon spray on the metal part, so I did. The guy also said that it would wear off pretty quick, so I want a more permanent solution. Thanks


----------



## clee01l

Get new USB Cables.  They are very cheap. Probably cheaper than the silicone spray.


----------



## goproguy

I should have mentioned that the cables are part of a mouse, digital drawing tablet (wacom) and HDD. Besides, I can't just go to the store and get one every time it starts rusting. To give you an example of the prices of stuff here in Tonga: a USB 2.0 500gb HDD is $250 U.S. dollars!!! I haven't even seen a USB 3.0 anything for sale here, although I have seen USB 1.0....... Thanks though, I should have mentioned that little detail.


----------



## Jack Henry

What enviroment are you in that they've gone rusty? In all my time with IT I have NEVER seen that happen.


----------



## clee01l

goproguy said:


> I should have mentioned that the cables are part of a mouse, digital drawing tablet (wacom) and HDD. Besides, I can't just go to the store and get one every time it starts rusting. To give you an example of the prices of stuff here in Tonga: a USB 2.0 500gb HDD is $250 U.S. dollars!!! I haven't even seen a USB 3.0 anything for sale here, although I have seen USB 1.0....... Thanks though, I should have mentioned that little detail.


If built in, you might need to replace the whole device.  A Bluetooth mouse will eliminate the need for USB.  EHDs have detachable USB cables.  These cables can be replaced.  They are cheap and interchangeable.  I have boxes of USB cables of various types left over from every USB powered device I've owned. USB cables are a consumable. They do wear out and the wires inside break long before the device fails or becomes obsolete.   I'm not certain about Wacom Tablets, it may depend upon the model but I recall the USB cable is removable on the one that I used to have.  There are Wireless Wacom Tablets too.

Living on an island there is not much you can do to prevent salt air corrosion.  It is a penalty that you pay living near salt water.  Plan Accordingly. Only buy devices with removable connector cables that can be easily replaced or go wireless.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

clee01l said:


> I'm not certain about Wacom Tablets, it may depend upon the model but I recall the USB cable is removable on the one that I used to have.  There are Wireless Wacom Tablets too.



My Wacom Intuos 3 has a built in cable, and my Intros 5 has a detachable cable, just in case it helps.


----------



## clee01l

On further consideration about the rust.  Does it interfere with the contacts?  The USB2 Type A male connector has 4 brass contacts embedded in a delrin thermoplastic plate.  As long as these make a positive connection with the Type A female port on the computer, I would not worry about any rust on the steel housing.

The 4 brass contacts can also oxidize but usually the force of making the connection abrades the oxidation.


----------



## goproguy

I live in Tonga in the South Pacific. It's humid here and the summer is beginning. Summer=more humid and hot.

The Wacom tablet I have does not have a detachable cable nor does my mouse. But everything else does and as you said, the mouse can be replaced with a new regular one or a bluetooth model. 
The contacts are not seeming to be affected by the corrosion but I was worried about it spreading to the computer's ports. But I guess if they can rust, they probably already have. 

What I was wondering is, to help until I get a shipment from the U.S., is there a way to slow or stop the corrosion for a while? It will be at least two months until the shipment is here, after it is sent. Like I said, I put silicon spray on a rag and then wiped it on the metal part of the male USB connection. Is that going to help for a while or not really? Is there a more permanent fix?


----------



## clee01l

There is a product called dielectric grease.  A coating will keep out moisture preventing further corrosion.  I'd clean off as much of the existing oxidation as I could before applying the dielectric grease.


----------



## goproguy

OK thanks. I will look at that. I assume not to put a glob on the cable. Should I wipe a little on a cloth then some of that on the cable?


----------



## clee01l

goproguy said:


> OK thanks. I will look at that. I assume not to put a glob on the cable. Should I wipe a little on a cloth then some of that on the cable?


I've never used the stuff. I've seen it recommended as a preventive for oxidizing electrical parts.  I don't even know if it is a solid, liquid or spray.  I assume it comes with directions for applying.


----------



## goproguy

I heard about it the same place as the silicon spray but they said not to use a "glob". I will see if youtube has any tutorials on it's use. Thanks


----------



## goproguy

Dielectric grease is grease that insulates wires and other electrical components. It is used on spark plugs to avoid electricity arcing to other metal surfaces. Since it is an actual grease, I will not use it. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Scottd

How about getting some large zip lok bags and and a load of silica gel.  Store your gear in those.  Every so often you can recharge the silica gel by putting it in the oven on a very low temperature - perhaps, 80 degrees Celsius for 30 mins.

That all said... if your USB cables are rusting... how is you camera gear faring in the tropics of Tonga?  Surely you're storing your gear in dry boxes, yes?


----------



## PhilBurton

clee01l said:


> There is a product called dielectric grease.  A coating will keep out moisture preventing further corrosion.  I'd clean off as much of the existing oxidation as I could before applying the dielectric grease.



Followed by electrician's tape.


----------



## goproguy

My gear is ok. The only part that has a problem are the screws on my camera rusting and the hot shoe (although I think that is more dust than anything). Because of this, when I get back to the States, I will probably take it in, get a general cleaning, and change the screws. I emailed Canon a year or so back, and (if I remember correctly) they said that it is a normal thing. The screws they use are not the best metal and because oil from your hand is slightly corrosive, if you scratch the paint or coating, it lets rust start. AND 60-100% humidity doesn't help any  

Before we start a Canon vs. so-and-so discussion, my Canon is a perfectly good camera though it IS an entry level DSLR. I doubt if they have this problem with higher priced or newer cameras.


----------



## Rob_Cullen

Nobody has mentioned the caps that are on many USB flash drives! Any old flash-drives not being used?
And I (personally) use spray oil called WD40 or similar (not a silicone oil) and some fine-grit sand-paper to clean the rust from the outer USB plug metal.


----------



## Scottd

goproguy said:


> Before we start a Canon vs. so-and-so discussion...



<blink blink>  I don't recall mentioning your _Canon_ mate.


----------

